# No heart beat seen in 9 week transvaginal ultra sound, tilted uterus



## myfamilyhaslyme

Good Morning Ladies, I had a very sad first OB/GYN appointment this Thursday. Everything was fine until they tried to find my little grape's heart beat - nothing detected by our doctor's office both transvag and abdominal so they sent me across the street to the big time U/S machines in the hospital OB department where they did both an abdominal, as well as transvaginal U/S. 4 ultrasounds in total. In all cases, it was really hard for the tech to find my embryo because I have a severely tilted uterus. She did finally find it and said "I'm sorry. We should be seeing a heart beat by now". My baby was also measuring roughly 7 weeks and my sack was 9 weeks. They did find the yolk. The rest of my appointment was a blur of 'are you sure?' and them finally saying 'we believe there has been a demise', 'if there was any possibility of other results the tech would have invited you back next week', and 'with the difference in the baby measurement and the sack, we are sorry'. They agreed to send me in for HCG testing this week as they put it for 'more scientific proof'. I had my 2nd HCG test today and have not heard the results. I have spent the last 2 days crying. We are absolutely devastated. We have two beautiful children already and this third was a surprise gift to us this summer. Miscarriage was never on my mind because we got pregnant under somewhat miraculous circumstances so the news took my legs out from under me. I cannot stop crying and our poor little children (5 and 7) are so sad along with us because we told them about the pregnancy and have been enjoying pulling things out of the pantry every week to symbolize how big the baby was getting. I have come to accept whatever outcome is going to come. However, I have not had nor ever had any bleeding or cramping. Little pangs here and there but nothing lasting. After doing some research, I am not comfortable scheduling a D&C for the end of next week, as my doctor suggested. I'm not sure that I'll ever be comfortable scheduling a D&C unless I had a medical emergency like a fever or severe bleeding. Anyways, of course I have read the miracle stories out there but I do not want to get my hopes up and come crashing down again. So, I am wondering if anyone out there has done a transvag U/S at or around 9 weeks, found no heart beat, and then found the heart beat later? If so, when did you find it? This was our 1st OB/GYN appt for this baby so we have never seen the heart beat. Also, as sad as it will be to hear, I am wondering if anyone out there had a similar experience and then ended up miscarrying naturally later. If so, when?

Thank you so much for your shared experiences.


----------



## phathui5

What a stressful situation!

I've only had one early ultrasound and haven't had that experience, but I have heard stories from people where they thought there was an issue because of an ultrasound and then things were fine.

Feel free to call them about the results of your hCG testing. Many doctors' offices are notoriously bad about calling people with test results in a timely fashion. Also, you have every right to demand a follow up ultrasound in a week if you feel like that's what you want to do. I


----------



## Viola

I had a miscarriage just after 11 weeks about 11 years ago. I hadn't been to the doctor when I started spotting, as I was planning on waiting until 12 weeks to start. I started spotting, so they did a transvag at the emergency room, and told me that there should be a baby, but all they saw was fetal poles, a yolk sac, etc. I'm not sure when the embryo stopped developing, or really if it was something else like a blighted ovum, but I had stopped feeling most of my pregnancy symptoms by 9 weeks. So I have no idea how long it took for the miscarriage to actually start from when the pregnancy stopped being viable, but the next day after I was spotting, I had the miscarriage. I'm thinking it probably did take a couple weeks to start.


----------



## myfamilyhaslyme

Just got my HCG Beta test from Tuesday, which was 112. Not looking good. They are going to call tomorrow with the results from Thursday.


----------



## myfamilyhaslyme

I got my test results from Tuesday (the day where they could not see our baby's heartbeat) and they were 112 (a 3 week old pregnancy). On Thursday, they were 27,992 (on the low end of normal for our baby). Our doctor said these results were impossible. So, I'm going back in on Tuesday for another ultrasound.

Has anyone ever had this happen? It is so difficult because I don't know how to feel - should I begin the agonizing grief process or hopeful? I feel both right now. My hope rests in the Lord and the verse Be Still and know that I am with you keeps ringing through my head and heart.

I would love to hear other stories if anyone as any similar to this. Thank you.


----------



## Siobhan Malachi

God bless you whatever the outcome. I had empty gestational sac at 7 weeks and miscarried at 9 weeks. I spotted for about 10 days before things progressed.


----------



## taichimom

Yes- 112 is *really* low for 9 weeks- one of those numbers has to be a lab error. Could your dates be off? Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## myfamilyhaslyme

Very sad news this morning. We did another transvag ultrasound and no heart beat found, no blood flowing and no growth from last week (it is exactly 1 week later). The doctor told us that there is 0% chance that this is a viable pregnancy. We are heartbroken but can now officially begin the mourning process waiting for this miscarriage to happen naturally. I am posting this in the event that my story is helpful to anyone else out there looking for a similar to their own.


----------



## Birth Junky

So sorry, mama. Holding you in my heart, hoping that the next days and weeks bring some healing to you and your family.


----------



## ColoradoMama626

So sorry my heart breaks for you. I suffered a traumatic loss at 12 weeks, hope you and your family heal gently each day. Your in my thoughts


----------



## myfamilyhaslyme

Thank you for the thoughtful and compassionate comments. I never knew that this level of sadness was capable in my soul. As I sort through that, I'm wondering when most people miscarried, if they had a missed miscarriage and chose to wait it out naturally. According to my ultrasound, our baby stopped developing at 7 weeks. Today should have been 11 weeks and still no miscarriage. I felt like I needed to wait until 12 weeks naturally and then if nothing comes, and of course we do a final ultrasound, I'll schedule a D&C.

How long did it take you to miscarry naturally? Waiting it out is a little rough. No spotting, some cramping 4 days ago that was painful, but it stopped suddenly and no other signs.


----------



## Birth Junky

I had a missed miscarriage where the baby stopped growing at 11 weeks; at 12.5 weeks we discovered it, and at what would've been 14 weeks I had a D&C. My midwife was uncomfortable waiting more than three weeks past fetal demise, and my body was showing no signs of gearing up for a natural completion of the process. I was also having a tough time with the waiting--I didn't really want to go out and about because I feared what would happen if the cramps started building while I was away from home, I was having a hard time functioning at home because I was so wrapped up in my own sadness and worry about the waiting. I was blessed with some very sweet friends who took my kids over to their places to play, so that I could have time and space to try and process.

Ultimately, I found the D&C to be the least traumatic part of the whole devastating process. It was a relief to be done with the waiting, and I found the knowledge that I was carrying a baby that was no longer alive particularly horrifying. Having the D&C helped give me the closure I needed to start grieving, which had oddly felt like it was "on hold" when all I was doing was waiting for the miscarriage to actually start.

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It is brutal and unfair and horrible. Much love to you, and hope for healing.


----------



## 3lilchunklins

I think I've heard you can take black cohosh or blue, maybe a combo of both to bring on a miscarriage....

The Lord will work this out for your good and He's holding your little one in His arms. So sorry for your loss!


----------

